# Follow-up visits 1-5 years after gastric bypass surgery



## iluvicd9 (Apr 22, 2008)

We are having a problem with diagnoses when a patient returns for follow-up after gastric bypass surgery.  Our patients need follow-up one to five years after the procedure for statistic purposes/guidelines.  

If the patient is doing well a year after the gastric bypass surgery, would malabsorption 579.3 be a valid dx? 

Appreciate everyone's thoughts.  Thanks.


----------



## scorrado (Apr 22, 2008)

I would think V4586- s/p gastric bypass would be sufficient. If not maybe the reason they had the gastric bypass to begin with like morbid obesity. We do not do these surgeries so I am just taking a guess based on my experience in coding some cardiac things in the past. If the patient had a pacemaker and we were following up we would either use the V code or the reason they had the pacemaker like 42731 - atrial fib. Hope this info helps!


----------

